# Double kill... Assisted by my wife



## Old Boss Gobbler (Apr 5, 2016)

So we took a break from turkey hunting after getting a double Tom kill together on opening day. Turns out our luck continued and we got this double pig kill! Both hogs were pregnant with 4 piglets each, a few weeks from popping out. So our 2 kill turned into a 10 kill. Good news for the home team!

Wife used a 243 and I used a 308. Had about a dozen hogs in the group  ranging in size. We took the two biggest tho!


----------



## Curtis (Apr 6, 2016)

Good times! Hope to do the same turkey, hog combo this week with some fishing thrown in too.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 6, 2016)

Well done !  I killed two hogs myself on Monday but still having probs loading pics at the moment!!!  keep on it!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 8, 2016)

PM sent squirrel.


----------



## shootemall (May 19, 2016)

Double hog, double turkey kills... You got some club sandwich supplies now. Congrats!


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (May 21, 2016)




----------



## ripplerider (May 23, 2016)

Kill 'em all.. I wish that was possible.


----------

